# can't map to my samba share from win7



## papelboyl1 (Mar 26, 2012)

```
osaka# cat /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
[global]
netbios name = osaka
workgroup = AZUMANGA
#security = user
#hosts allow = 192.168.1.0/24 192.168.2.0/24
log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
max log size = 10

[storage]
path = /storage/backup
public = yes
writable = yes
printable = no
osaka#
```


```
osaka# /usr/local/bin/testparm /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
Load smb config files from /usr/local/etc/smb.conf
max_open_files: increasing sysctl_max (11095) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (11095) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
Processing section "[storage]"
Loaded services file OK.
Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

[global]
	workgroup = AZUMANGA
	log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
	max log size = 10
	idmap config * : backend = tdb

[storage]
	path = /storage/backup
	read only = No
	guest ok = Yes
osaka#
```


```
osaka# cat /etc/hosts
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain

192.168.1.13		osaka
192.168.1.15		yomi

192.168.2.13		osaka2
192.168.2.15		yomi2
osaka#
```

The contents of my FreeBSD server and Windows 7 hosts file is the same. 192.168.1.0/24 subnet is via my wifi router. While 192.168.2.0/24 is via my unmanaged gigabit switch.

*O*n my windows 7 desktop, I change this setting: 
	
	



```
Start -> run -> secpol.msc
    Local Policies -> Security Options -> Network Security: LAN Manager Authentication
    Change NTVLM2 responses only to LM and NTLM - use NTLMV2 session security if negotiated
```

and restarted the machine as extra precaution. There's also no firewall running on both PCs.


When I try mapping "\\osaka2\storage", Windows asks for a username/password so I supplied: 

```
username= osaka\osaka-san or azumanga\osaka-san
password= **********
```

I then get the error message 
	
	



```
supplied network password is not correct
```
 I've searched the net and all seems to point changing the secpol.msc setting should do the trick. But obviously it's not working for me. 

I looked at log.nmdb and log.smdb and log.winbindd (as these are the only ones that seems be growing in size and the timestamp is changing) and I didn't see anything related to my problem.

Any ideas? Thank you


----------

